# COH2 charkow verfolgung



## MasterSax (27. Februar 2014)

Hi ich habe jetzt das 15x versucht auf leicht die mission zu knacken mit x Taktiken leider kein erfolg. 


jemand nen lösung ? oder ist das nen Mission*s bug ? 

alle anderen karten waren kein Problem =/


----------



## MasterSax (1. Juni 2014)

Bei Sieg bei Stalingrad mission Wintersturm das gleiche unmöglich zu gewinnen auf Rekrut(Leicht)


----------

